# Silly sleeping places



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Since I got my girl Bulu 2 weeks ago, everyday, I understand my mom more and more. 
Like how my mom gets exasperated and wakes me up when I fall asleep in weird places.

So Bulu's up and running on her wheel at 7pm. I leave the room for an hour and come back expecting her to be swinging in her wheel (cause she stops the moment she hears people coming in). Nope. She's curled up, asleep in her poopy wheel. *face palm* 

*sigh*


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

You totally win cutest picture ever.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...seriously...here's your trophy... :idea:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, she's taken over my phone/camera. I don't even remember what I took photos of before her. :shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so adorable, what a sweet hedgie


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Too cute. What a sweet hedgie!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, definitely a great photo!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwwe! Such a cute little sweetie!!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha Don't let her hear. She'll get a big head.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness............. she is soooooo adorable ------- I was squealing when I saw her all curled up on her wheel !!!

You win hands down for the cutest photo!

Kathy


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

that is funny, my hedgehog has been falling asleep in weird places lately


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

my hedgie does the same thing. his favorite places are the food bowl, under the water bowl after he tips it ove, on the wheel, and under the wheel, he hardly ever sleeps in his hedgie bag or in his little log hut anymore.
by the way, cute photo!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

:lol: that is indeed the cutest pic, bless her! Hilarious!


----------



## Sgabicita (Feb 21, 2011)

Talk about silly places to sleep, Hitza will go under her wheel digging in the recyclable paper litter pan and stay in the corner, she has 2 wheels, one 12" home made and the new bucket wheel which is smaller, this photo was taken when she was trying to sneak under it :lol:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Oy, those pictures are really cute! I dunno if this can be classified as a silly sleeping place, but it did strike me odd when I first noticed it - when Hugo was younger, he most often slept underneath his wheel:
[attachment=0:25zmuvm4]hugowheel.PNG[/attachment:25zmuvm4]
Considering the fact he's got a few other possible sleeping places, all of which I'd imagine to be a lot more comfortable, seeing this admittedly had me all HUH? for a looong time (that was before I fully realized how silly hedgehogs can sometimes be )


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

i can add "behind the wheel" to the list now - he pushed it away from the wall and squeezed in behind it! what a goof


----------



## patch (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll have to catch him in the act one of these nights, but since we changed his bedding last, Snuggles has taken to a taking a nap in a cozy spot ... under his water bottle. My first guess is the bipolar weather out here has made his house a bit too cozy on a couple of occasions.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought I'd update this thread with Bulu's latest weird sleeping position of the day.
She's half collapsed over the edge of her wheel, into her litter pan. I would say she was about to step off, but she's pretty much collapsed in there. My grandmother found her, and thought she was injured and woke me up at 2am in a panic. :roll:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha aww she must have really worn herself out on that wheel! "oh that blankie & hide look wayyy to far from here, i'm just gunna cuddle up here.. zzzzzzz" hahah


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

panda said:


> haha aww she must have really worn herself out on that wheel! "oh that blankie & hide look wayyy to far from here, i'm just gunna cuddle up here.. zzzzzzz" hahah


She had been running 11km for 2 nights in a row. XP She probably finished the marathon she was running all by herself.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

thats one busy hedgie! there is no love which compares to the love between a hedgehog and it's wheel hahaha


----------

